# Ophelia are we glad she's gone



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Wow what a storm that was last night and this morning, phew, goodbye Ophelia and don't come back.

We get it bad up here in Teesdale.

Wasn't a patch on what Desmond had to offer though a couple of years ago.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your used to diabolical weather oop thar Coppo. My neighbour was really scared that the end of the world was nigh.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's going to get worserer to soon Paul, That Barfy bloke will be heading home soonly I think > > >


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

You should be living in the south of Ireland and you would really experience Ophelia.
It was bad enough here in the mid west but they really suffered on the south coast.
Ian


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yaxley said:


> You should be living in the south of Ireland and you would really experience Ophelia.
> It was bad enough here in the mid west but they really suffered on the south coast.
> Ian


Yes it does depend on where you live, the problem here is that its over 1100 feet above sea level, high on the moors, it can get terrible.

Spring and summer are beautiful, I like winter too but only the traditional ones with snow and cold, not this mils, rainy, stormy rubbish we get more of now.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It's going to get worserer to soon Paul, That Barfy bloke will be heading home soonly I think > > >


Yes an ill wind Kev, forgot the rest of the saying.>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

coppo said:


> Yes an ill wind Kev, forgot the rest of the saying.>


Yes we are sailing Saturday where it looks like it might be s bit "choppy" 

Doesn't worry an old salty sea dog like me though!

I haven't heard my house has blown away but then I'm in lower teesdale which is the tropics compared to where coppo is. 

As long as the chippy in Barnard castle is still there for Sunday im not bothered


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not sure what all the fuss was about, had a BBQ over the weekend rather warm and sunny.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Been nothing in north western France. Yet. 

Yesterday afternoon walking along the front at st valery sur mer it was lovely. I gather its coming though.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Storm Brian coming through on Saturday. What day was you thinking of sailing Barry!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Storm Brian coming through on Saturday. What day was you thinking of sailing Barry!


Booked Saturday morning. 

How bad does it have to get to stop the ferries? I don't care how rough it is I just don't want to be delayed


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

[quotea=barryd;2730114]Booked Saturday morning. 

How bad does it have to get to stop the ferries? I don't care how rough it is I just don't want to be delayed[/quote]

80 mph winds forecast. Still, nothing for an old salty seadog like you..
Guess you'll be entering Dover harbour sideways!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah bring it on. I just don't want to be stuck on the thing for 9 hours watching people puke. I used to do the Belfast ferry with work years ago and I've seen waves hitting the upper windows and people borfing everywhere. Puts me off my pint. Well what's left of it by the time you stagger back from the bar.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well they do say "every cloud has a silver lining"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-41764710

Terry


----------

